# The rain in Spain



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its that time of the year again. Its been torrential all night and is bringing back memories of last winters floods, landslides, damage, power cuts....... I believe its set to continue for a good few days yet! 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ahh but at least this time you can get out (I hope)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

On days like this I am really glad I don't have a dog to walk!

My window looks out over the street and I've been watching my neighbours wrestling with their umbrellas in the wind. Somehow they have reached the age of 75 without realising strong winds + umbrella = paraguas roto. The bins are full of them. But at least they have put their wellies on.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I've just got back from delivering Mrs. Jimenata to Malaga airport. Even the peaje is bad - you'll aquaplane if you're not careful. 

Still, she's going to the UK so she'll have it worse than us...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> On days like this I am really glad I don't have a dog to walk!
> 
> My window looks out over the street and I've been watching my neighbours wrestling with their umbrellas in the wind. Somehow they have reached the age of 75 without realising strong winds + umbrella = paraguas roto. The bins are full of them. But at least they have put their wellies on.


Yes I've just been out with my two pooches - not pleasant.

I've got a few people coming in this afternoon to watch England v South Africa. Hope it clears up by 3.30 - at the moment I can't get a picture on Sky Sports 1.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Yes I've just been out with my two pooches - not pleasant.
> 
> I've got a few people coming in this afternoon to watch England v South Africa. Hope it clears up by 3.30 - at the moment I can't get a picture on Sky Sports 1.


Don't hold your breath .... SAT24.com Satellite Weather Spain & Portugal, Rainfall, Sun


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We too must have had a shower last night, there were puddles on the football stadium this morning. Still a pleasant 23ºc on the coast, but more of the wet stuff is forecast with high winds, no need to water the tomatoes and the wells should fill in preparation for next summer.

Hepa


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its that time of the year again. Its been torrential all night and is bringing back memories of last winters floods, landslides, damage, power cuts....... I believe its set to continue for a good few days yet!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, it brings it all back doesn't it Jo.... 
Pretty relieved my OH is here and not commuting at the mo as this does add to the stress levels in this awful weather. 
Ring if you need to vent steam Jo!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Yes, it brings it all back doesn't it Jo....
> Pretty relieved my OH is here and not commuting at the mo as this does add to the stress levels in this awful weather.
> Ring if you need to vent steam Jo!!



Awww thanks Lynn!!! Got the OH here - phew! I had to work at Málaga hospital this morning and the motorway was insane!! Floods, puddles, rivers running down the road, heavy rain, wind.... I was doing 70kph and wouldnt have wanted to go any faster in all that, but lorries, coaches and cars were all racing past me. I only saw two accidents tho!

I'm home now and I need a drink! At least I'm not flooded in and this house is quite warm compared to the other one!


jo xx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Awww thanks Lynn!!! Got the OH here - phew! I had to work at Málaga hospital this morning and the motorway was insane!! Floods, puddles, rivers running down the road, heavy rain, wind.... I was doing 70kph and wouldnt have wanted to go any faster in all that, but lorries, coaches and cars were all racing past me. I only saw two accidents tho!
> 
> I'm home now and I need a drink! At least I'm not flooded in and this house is quite warm compared to the other one!
> 
> ...


How is it in your new location? Some friends of ours own property there, in Benalmádena.

The rain showers have ceased, but it must be bad on the other islands because we have not had any flights today, still warm though, walking on the coast was very pleasant, boats are out fishing and people sunbathing by the sea. Guess I live in a different world here, in more ways than one

Hepa


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

after reading your flooding stories Jo it was one of the first things I thought about - 'she'll be happy she moved' 

Only a week and a half until we start our trek over to our new place - believe me the cold here is ridiculous - we are looking forward to it being warmer even if rainy! :clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> How is it in your new location? Some friends of ours own property there, in Benalmádena.
> 
> The rain showers have ceased, but it must be bad on the other islands because we have not had any flights today, still warm though, walking on the coast was very pleasant, boats are out fishing and people sunbathing by the sea. Guess I live in a different world here, in more ways than one
> 
> Hepa



I quite like it here. Its totally different to where we were in the campo on the outskirts of a little village. Now we're within walking distance of a train station, shops, bus route, the sea..... So its far more convenient, especially for my kids! I guess we need different things at different times of our lives and right now, I need my kids (14 and 16) to be independent so that I can work!

As for the rain here, its getting worse. Its pounding down outside, the road is a river and we can hardly see the sea, we're not flooded in tho and we still have electricity! The bad news is that my washing machine is in the apartment so I have to walk outside with the washing to get there!! Hhhhmmm, I do have my OH here..... grovelling and bribery me thinks!!!!???????

Jo xxx


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hepa said:


> How is it in your new location? Some friends of ours own property there, in Benalmádena.
> 
> The rain showers have ceased, but it must be bad on the other islands because we have not had any flights today, still warm though, walking on the coast was very pleasant, boats are out fishing and people sunbathing by the sea. Guess I live in a different world here, in more ways than one
> 
> Hepa


Wish I was on your island hepa, i`m on the south coast of england bexhill-on-sea near hastings, 9 o`clock this morning went shopping in tescos -1deg frosty by 10.30 we had over two inches of snow which is still here at 4pm more snow is forecast later brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

casa99 said:


> Wish I was on your island hepa, i`m on the south coast of england bexhill-on-sea near hastings, 9 o`clock this morning went shopping in tescos -1deg frosty by 10.30 we had over two inches of snow which is still here at 4pm more snow is forecast later brrrrrrrrrrrr


I used to work in Hastings many moons ago and lived in Hailsham - hhhmmmm, it used to be a grim place at the best of times (both Hastings and Hailsham)!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

casa99 said:


> Wish I was on your island hepa, i`m on the south coast of england bexhill-on-sea near hastings, 9 o`clock this morning went shopping in tescos -1deg frosty by 10.30 we had over two inches of snow which is still here at 4pm more snow is forecast later brrrrrrrrrrrr


I remember Bexhill on Sea, I went on a camping holiday with the Church Lads Brigade, goodness that must be over half a century ago!

The climate here was our main consideration when deciding to migrate, I think I made a good decision. However I first arrived in the Canary islands in 1962, whilst working on a Shell oil tanker from the island of Trinidad to Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, with a load of diesel.

Hepa


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

jojo said:


> I used to work in Hastings many moons ago and lived in Hailsham - hhhmmmm, it used to be a grim place at the best of times (both Hastings and Hailsham)!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo Hastings is still quite grim we stay away fron the place but there have been improvements in Hailsham, they even have a new tesco in the town centre!


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I remember Bexhill on Sea, I went on a camping holiday with the Church Lads Brigade, goodness that must be over half a century ago!
> 
> The climate here was our main consideration when deciding to migrate, I think I made a good decision. However I first arrived in the Canary islands in 1962, whilst working on a Shell oil tanker from the island of Trinidad to Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, with a load of diesel.
> 
> Hepa


Hepa you made a perfect decision, small world isn`t it


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Not rattling down here, more like a heavy drizzle. It's all very dismal, the hills are covered in cloud & there's a possibilty of snow on Monday or Tuesday (we are up a height a bit here) What do the Scots call it?....Dreek(sp?)

It can get a bit depressing but then we put the Brit weather forecast on the telly and smiles suddenly return to our faces.



Doggy


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

casa99 said:


> Hepa you made a perfect decision, small world isn`t it



You should visit


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Hepa said:


> You should visit


You really should stop encouraging more ppl.to land on the pleasant shores of your nice little peaceful island, unless of course you are hoping to turn it into a mini Benidorm,...perish the thought.

I know your location and island reasonably well and really enjoyed my visits there, however having been across a few times in mid-winter, I generally preferred the other side of the island.
Quite often Valverde can be cool and more than a little damp in Winter time, partly because of it's elevated location I imagine.
I often carried with me a few nice dry bed sheets to use in the apartments there, which were invariably very damp at certain times of the year.
From my elevated base in Tenerife, I could occasionally see across to Valverde on exceptionally clear days, however there were many Winter days when it appeared to be shrouded in mist.
Anyway,I shouldn't complain because back here at my somewhat elevated base in N.E England, we have about a foot of snow, minus quite a few degrees and a few drifts in places.
Very pretty, but the novelty wears off after a while and I'm not really looking forward to next weeks blizzards very much.
My little Jack Russell loves it, and keeps dragging me back outside at all hours of the day and night.
Ah well,I suppose the exercise will do me good.... Brrrrrr....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> after reading your flooding stories Jo it was one of the first things I thought about - 'she'll be happy she moved'
> 
> Only a week and a half until we start our trek over to our new place - believe me the cold here is ridiculous - we are looking forward to it being warmer even if rainy! :clap2:


Oooh, I think you've given me an idea for an evil plan!!!! If its snowy in the UK, my OH might get stranded here - last year it was the other way round????

I know I keep banging on about it but these spanish houses arent easy to get warm. So dont leave your winter coats behind. My OH came over today and he says that altho it is warmer here, the rain is so restricting and he is already missing a warm house!!

But dont worry, if you're like me, you'll be moaning about the heat in the summer!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Drizzle all afternoon yesterday and tipped it down all night, but dry this morning. Our wood burner has been alight all weekend - with that and our electric blankets we don't have the heating on yet! Nasty shock though as the temps have dropped about 8 degrees in 1 day BRRRRRR!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

My son and two friends came on Friday for the weekend with all their gear to play golf yesterday and today. 
They may be able to play today but yesterday was a total write-off. 
We two spent the morning on top of a mini-mountain at the ADANA kennels...well, someone has to be there to clean, feed the dogs, answer the phone etc. It was horrible. 
We're on duty again tomorrow and the forecast is for - I quote - 'tons of rain'. Saturday's forecast was merely for 'heavy showers'.
I wait in dread to see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> My son and two friends came on Friday for the weekend with all their gear to play golf yesterday and today.
> They may be able to play today but yesterday was a total write-off.
> We two spent the morning on top of a mini-mountain at the ADANA kennels...well, someone has to be there to clean, feed the dogs, answer the phone etc. It was horrible.
> We're on duty again tomorrow and the forecast is for - I quote - 'tons of rain'. Saturday's forecast was merely for 'heavy showers'.
> I wait in dread to see what tomorrow brings...


Yes, my OH and son have toddled off for a game of golf this morning, knowing that it'll be the only opportunity to play for a few days!! 

I've mopped out the downstairs bedroom and will be keeping score on how many times it floods this winter - last year it happened 6 times....

Next job is to replace the wipers on the car (bought new blades yesterday but it was too torrential to get them on the car!)

I feel desperately sorry for the dogs in shelters when the weather is like this, but I guess they are in a better place than wandering the streets or campo, or in the pereira on death row...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

casa99 said:


> Jo Hastings is still quite grim we stay away fron the place but there have been improvements in Hailsham, _they even have a new tesco _in the town centre!


You call that an _improvement_??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Beautiful sunshine here this morning, not a cloud in the sky! Totally unexpected, yesterday´s forecast was for rain all week.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Beautiful sunshine here this morning, not a cloud in the sky! Totally unexpected, yesterday´s forecast was for rain all week.


We too have a beautifully sunny day! So it's up in the mountains for a walk as the forecast for the next three days may well keep us in!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lynn said:


> Yes, my OH and son have toddled off for a game of golf this morning, knowing that it'll be the only opportunity to play for a few days!!
> 
> I've mopped out the downstairs bedroom and will be keeping score on how many times it floods this winter - last year it happened 6 times....
> 
> ...


Oh yes,definitely. At least they get food, water and shelter, medical attention and company...for a while at least.
We have a strict policy of putting down dogs ONLY when they are incurably ill to relieve their suffering or are dangerously aggressive to humans and other dogs.
Considering what some of them have been through they are nearly all amazingly friendly and eager for human contact.
I am trying to understand the mentality of someone who can dump a sick but not incurable old dog in the basura, knowing the truck with the compactor is on its way.
Luckily the basura guys heard the whimpering, rescued it and brought it to ADANA where it is well and happy.
People love puppies and they are quickly adopted but the old boys and girls aren't in demand. That's sad as an older, calmer dog can be an excellent companion for an older person.I wonder if there is anyone on this forum in the Estepona/Marbella area who works for charities for older people who would be interested in exploring this further?


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hepa said:


> You should visit


Hepa just looked at the photo`s , what a lovely place, I have been to fuerteventura and lanzarotte and if I get the chance it is a place I would visit


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

It will never be a Benidorm, the tourists that go there require beaches, we do not yet have any of any significance.

Valverde is somewhat cooler than the other locations, however we prefer it for most of the year, when it is 45C in El Pinar it will be below 30C here. Sometimes in December January we can drop to 12C at night. But last year we never used the oil filled radiator. The damp that you mention doesn't happen here, we cured it by waterproofing and new roofs.

We also have an apartment in El Tamaduste where it rarely goes below 18C and people swim in the sea year round.

We are having rain showers today, and the other islands cannot be seen but it is not cold even here 650 metres above the sea.

I think you would be surprised by the changes here, European money, has paid for many large construction projects,

Hepa


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

The very cold weather here in the Midlands, -5c, has got me thinking of warmer climes yet again. Happens every year .
One day I'll make a decision, ( or maybe not). Either way, I still have nearly 3 years work ahead of me. Truth is , when it's okay in the UK, life is not so bad. When the temperature drops, clothes pile on in layers. As me old mum used to say, "Winter draws on". 
And the central heating dial gets turned up, and up, and up. You get the picture.

Reading all of your posts last year, I got the idea that winter in Spain was no bed of roses. Even Hepa needed a pullover.
I realise Spanish property is built to withstand summer heat, not the cold. But be honest with me. Would my missus, back probs, and me, knee probs, be better off on the Spanish mainland, as an alternative to the UK,during the winter?
The Canaries would offer better temperatures. But they always seem so bleak, well the bigger islands anyway.

The heavy rain you described, is that only during the early winter. Or all through the winter ?
Cheers, Derek

PS. What do things like, &#180s mean? Secret code, I wonder, only for the inner circle ?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh yes,definitely. At least they get food, water and shelter, medical attention and company...for a while at least.
> We have a strict policy of putting down dogs ONLY when they are incurably ill to relieve their suffering or are dangerously aggressive to humans and other dogs.
> Considering what some of them have been through they are nearly all amazingly friendly and eager for human contact.
> I am trying to understand the mentality of someone who can dump a sick but not incurable old dog in the basura, knowing the truck with the compactor is on its way.
> ...


Are these the ADANA kennels near the romeria site above Estepona? I've been there a couple of times and have nearly fallen for an older dog. The old and ugly ones have this way of and looking at you in the 'cutest' way they possibly can which usually involves lifting one ear, grinning and wagging their bums. It's quite heartbreaking really. Maybe when I'm rich and have a big finca I'll take a few.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Derek H said:


> Reading all of your posts last year, I got the idea that winter in Spain was no bed of roses. Even Hepa needed a pullover.
> I realise Spanish property is built to withstand summer heat, not the cold. But be honest with me. Would my missus, back probs, and me, knee probs, be better off on the Spanish mainland, as an alternative to the UK,during the winter?
> The Canaries would offer better temperatures. But they always seem so bleak, well the bigger islands anyway.
> 
> ...


The @180 etc means that the site, at times, has gone tits up and wont print certain characters like the º ñ and others,

The only way to find out about Spanish winters is to try one or two locations in January and February. My Father used to live near Moraira I visited him in the winter and summer months and quickly decided that it was not for me.

On the other hand I have been visiting the Canary Islands since 1962, mainly in the winter months and here I am living here. I first fell in love with Gran Canaria and the lush greenery of the north of the island and I still visit at least once a year. However I found that the smaller remoter islands were more to my taste, and here I have a good life and am very happy. The warm winters suit my old bones and I have a huge garden to keep me occupied.

Because we get air fares at half price, we take regular trips away, Tenerife for Christmas and Granada in the spring, perhaps northern Spain in September.

Life here for us is good very good, winters in England no thanks, never again, uggh that awful white stuff,

Hepa


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

One day Hepa, when I'm able to convince the wife, we will help you finally out number the Norwegians,
Derek


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Are these the ADANA kennels near the romeria site above Estepona? I've been there a couple of times and have nearly fallen for an older dog. The old and ugly ones have this way of and looking at you in the 'cutest' way they possibly can which usually involves lifting one ear, grinning and wagging their bums. It's quite heartbreaking really. Maybe when I'm rich and have a big finca I'll take a few.



Yes...I didn't realise you lived nearby We could meet up for some really good political discussions...although I have a feeling that we don't really disagree that much, not on the basics anyway.
You don't need to be rich to take one of our needy dogs....we charge 120 euros for a dog for which you get a castrated, vaccinated, microchipped and passported dog. But more than that, you get the love and devotion of a great companion.
Anytime you want to come and have a look I'd be delighted to meet you there.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

My son and his little pals actually went to play golf yesterday somewhere near Jo's former place of residence....they took the view that they had made the effort and paid the money...
Gives a whole new twist to the 'Mad Dogs and Englishmen' lyric.....

Along the lines of: 'Mad dogs and Englishmen
Play golf in the pouring rain...'
Feel free to add lines it will pass the time before watching the mighty Spurs thrash Liverpool...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> My son and his little pals actually went to play golf yesterday somewhere near Jo's former place of residence....they took the view that they had made the effort and paid the money...
> Gives a whole new twist to the 'Mad Dogs and Englishmen' lyric.....
> 
> Along the lines of: 'Mad dogs and Englishmen
> ...


I have just checked out Noel Coward's original lyric and it is just brilliant! And watching those Brits on the beach last summer with their snowy white thighs gradually turning scarlet, it looks like things have not changed much since he wrote it.

In tropical climes there are certain times of day 
When all the citizens retire, to tear their clothes off and perspire.
It's one of those rules that the biggest fools obey,
Because the sun is much too sultry and one must avoid its ultry-violet ray ...
Mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the midday sun.
...

It seems such a shame that when the English claim the earth
That they give rise to such hilarity and mirth ...

Folk & Traditional Song Lyrics - Mad Dogs and Englishmen


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

A howling gale, red alert, and a goodly amount of rain.

We have a saying here, "Islas Canarias sol y playas"

But not for the next few days,

Hepa loco


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Still teeming down here, only 16C today cloud as far as the eye can see. Thunder lightening all planes cancelled, schools and other public services closed,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Still teeming down here, only 16C today cloud as far as the eye can see. Thunder lightening all planes cancelled, schools and other public services closed,
> 
> Hepa


We've got heavy rain and strong winds. Two big green waste containers blew out into the middle of the road and we just had to go out haul them back onto the pavement! Not a nice job ...

I've got the blinds down and the curtains drawn and I'm pretending it's night. 

Just hope it clears by tonight because we are going to have to go to the bar up the road to watch Barcelona vs Real Madrid - just found out it's only on the subscription channel! Damn!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's snowing!
First time this Autumn/ winter.
Anybody else???


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's snowing!
> First time this Autumn/ winter.
> Anybody else???


No, just rain ... lots of it. It has only snowed here once since 1946 and that was all gone by lunchtime!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> No, just rain ... lots of it. It has only snowed here once since 1946 and that was all gone by lunchtime!


Apparently it has NEVER snowed here.....not in the lifetime of the oldest inhabitant, anyway.
Have just spent my second morning up a mountain at the kennels in the pouring rain...At least I sit in a relatively warm, dry office, answering the phone and doing clerical work, whereas OH cleans pens, shovels up muchos excrementos, puts out food etc.
To cap it all we managed to lock ourselves out before we set off...we were stuck between the door of the house and our 2m high locked garden gate - key to which on the same fob as door key.... I could climb over it at a pinch and with great loss of dignity but it was p*****g down ...
Fortunately our gardener, the trusty Manolo, has a spare set of keys so a quick phone call and we were released.
What's Spanish for 'What a pair of pillocks'?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> What's Spanish for 'What a pair of pillocks'?


_Un par de soplagaitas?_


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Apparently it has NEVER snowed here.....not in the lifetime of the oldest inhabitant, anyway.
> Have just spent my second morning up a mountain at the kennels in the pouring rain...At least I sit in a relatively warm, dry office, answering the phone and doing clerical work, whereas OH cleans pens, shovels up muchos excrementos, puts out food etc.
> To cap it all we managed to lock ourselves out before we set off...we were stuck between the door of the house and our 2m high locked garden gate - key to which on the same fob as door key.... I could climb over it at a pinch and with great loss of dignity but it was p*****g down ...
> Fortunately our gardener, the trusty Manolo, has a spare set of keys so a quick phone call and we were released.
> What's Spanish for 'What a pair of pillocks'?



I'd like to laugh, but I'm too nice !!!!:tape2: 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> _Un par de soplagaitas?_




Not sure what the literal translation is but as I consider you a person of taste and refinement and am confident that you would not pass on anything coarse or obscene I will now commit this phrase to memory to use when the occasion warrants it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Not sure what the literal translation is but as I consider you a person of taste and refinement and am confident that you would not pass on anything coarse or obscene I will now commit this phrase to memory to use when the occasion warrants it.


No, if you want to be coarse you can resort to _gillipollas_. There are worse ones I'm sure, but as you say, I am a person of taste and refinement.

It literally means pipe-blower (gaita = bagpipes) and it comes up on wordreference.com when you search for "twerp" (pillock doesn't return anything!)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> No, if you want to be coarse you can resort to _gillipollas_. There are worse ones I'm sure, but as you say, I am a person of taste and refinement.
> 
> It literally means pipe-blower (gaita = bagpipes) and it comes up on wordreference.com when you search for "twerp" (pillock doesn't return anything!)


'Pillock' is an Old English (Saxon) word, I believe. I used it a lot when I was teaching...a shout of 'pillock!!' is a great frustration reliever....
One of my students took the trouble to consult an etymological dictionary to find its meaning, only to find it originally meant 'Bollocks'.
After some discussion, the students decided I should continue using it as a) I was using it in innocence and ignorance and b) they had got used to hearing it and rather liked it, often using it themselves....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> 'Pillock' is an Old English (Saxon) word, I believe. I used it a lot when I was teaching...a shout of 'pillock!!' is a great frustration reliever....
> One of my students took the trouble to consult an etymological dictionary to find its meaning, only to find it originally meant 'Bollocks'.
> After some discussion, the students decided I should continue using it as a) I was using it in innocence and ignorance and b) they had got used to hearing it and rather liked it, often using it themselves....


I had a friend who coined the term "twillock" ... he wanted to submit it to Victoria Coren for the TV programme Balderdash & Piffle (he had a bit of a crush on her).

It's still raining here ... :focus:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

It has stopped!! we have a watery sun, but huge black clouds heading East Nor East.

Talking of bad words, on another forum a woman called an old guy a Boludo, nice naughty word from Argentina, the poor old so&so went and died shortly after. I often wondered if he ever looked for the true meaning,

Hepa


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Hepa said:


> I think you would be surprised by the changes here, European money, has paid for many large construction projects,
> 
> Hepa


That's a shame.
I prefer to remember it as it was many moons ago.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What ever the forecast I can guarntee it will be sunshine for me on Sunday morning


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Went to Decathlon today to buy some of those lovely coloured welly-boots they've been advertising on the TV - and they've SOLD OUT! So I still have to tiptoe round the puddles ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just had the Endesa bill for October and November...418 euros. Same period last year was 258 euros.
We haven't used any more electricity this year.....
The only utilities we have are gas and water. Not sure yet what a' true' water bill will amount to as we only detected the hole in the pipe in July. Previous quarterly bill was for almost 700 euros...
This latest electricity bill doesn't seem right.
We just don't use that many appliances. Just the usual fridge, washing machine about twice a week, cooking about an hour a day, laptops x 2, tv and a few small appliances such as espresso machine, hairdryer etc. plus hot water.
Two adults, large house but we didn't heat during this period. 
Is this a reasonable two-monthly bill?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Electricity ours is 45 Euro per month, with all the appliances, 2 freezers, refrigerator, double oven, electric hob, water heater etc. etc. 

Water 12 Euro per two months.

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Just had the Endesa bill for October and November...418 euros. Same period last year was 258 euros.
> We haven't used any more electricity this year.....
> The only utilities we have are gas and water. Not sure yet what a' true' water bill will amount to as we only detected the hole in the pipe in July. Previous quarterly bill was for almost 700 euros...
> This latest electricity bill doesn't seem right.
> ...


It sounds an awful lot to me - our winter bills are normally about 300 euros and we usually have two electric radiators on all day. (We haven't had a bill this winter yet though, we are still four months behind because CHC Energia haven't quite caught up with their billing timetable after taking over from Endesa.) 

Have you checked the number of units you used, compared to last year? I know the rate per unit went up recently, as did IVA, but not that much, surely.

Our water bills are about 17 euros per quarter, fyi.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Just had the Endesa bill for October and November...418 euros. Same period last year was 258 euros.
> We haven't used any more electricity this year.....
> The only utilities we have are gas and water. Not sure yet what a' true' water bill will amount to as we only detected the hole in the pipe in July. Previous quarterly bill was for almost 700 euros...
> This latest electricity bill doesn't seem right.
> ...



That seems a bit steep to me!! We havent had ours yet, I know that last year - well in our old house we paid 40€ one month and about 140€ the next - ish during the colder months??!!?? They did an estimate on the cheaper months?? Endesa are very weird!!? Go and check with them!

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just reminding you of the horrendous electricity bill my daughter had last year... and despite her taking readings, writing, getting Spanish friends to phone.. they say she owed the money.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mary, perhaps you check the meter outside when everything is turned off. If its whizzing round you could either have something running that shouldnt be or someone has tapped into your supply (altho I cant see the latter happening where you live)?????

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm with Hepa on this one , ours is only around 50€ a month with 2 fridges, 2 freezers, 3computers, w/mc most days, dishwasher occasionally, tv, plus I weld occasionally on it as well. We've got gas water heating. Electricity has only gone up by approx. 11% since this time last year. 
1 Kw/hr = 0,11473c last october & went up to 0,117759c in jan.2010, then the iva increased 2% in july , then the unit charge went up to 0,125159c in october .


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thankyou for all your replies. Our bill shows that we used almost double the units compared to this period last year which is b*****s.
Hepa...I am envious, ditto Alcalaina. How come our utility bills are so high We certainly haven't had radiators etc on for long periods...yet our summer bills are never less than 120 euros a month.
OK, it's an expensive area (why couldn't my son have bought property in a less expensive area..) but Mayfair it ain't and surely prices don't rise because of location???
I'm going to ask a bilingual friend to sort it out with Endesa and possibly Aguagest.
Once again, thanks for the information.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Thankyou for all your replies. Our bill shows that we used almost double the units compared to this period last year which is b*****s.
> Hepa...I am envious, ditto Alcalaina. How come our utility bills are so high We certainly haven't had radiators etc on for long periods...yet our summer bills are never less than 120 euros a month.
> OK, it's an expensive area (why couldn't my son have bought property in a less expensive area..) but Mayfair it ain't and surely prices don't rise because of location???
> I'm going to ask a bilingual friend to sort it out with Endesa and possibly Aguagest.
> Once again, thanks for the information.


Electricity prices are fixed nationally I think, not related to area.

You can buy a gadget that tests your electrical equipment to see what´s draining the power - I saw one in Media Meerkat yesterday.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Electricity prices are fixed nationally I think, not related to area.
> 
> You can buy a gadget that tests your electrical equipment to see what´s draining the power - I saw one in Media Meerkat yesterday.


That sounds VERY useful.....can you give more details? What and where is Media Meerkat?
Thanks...that sounds promising.
We are now off to buy a paraffin heater....until this electricity charge is resolved we're loath to use any more than necessary.
Now....how do you light a fire in the yard with sticks and twigs?....We cook with electricity..
And I'm really pleased I didn't chuck out my Guernsey sweater and sheepskin-lined boots when we moved from icy Prague.....
Never thought I'd need them in Spain, though.
Silly me...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> That sounds VERY useful.....can you give more details? What and where is Media Meerkat?
> Thanks...that sounds promising.
> We are now off to buy a paraffin heater....until this electricity charge is resolved we're loath to use any more than necessary.
> Now....how do you light a fire in the yard with sticks and twigs?....We cook with electricity..
> ...


This is the gizmo: Plug-In Power and Energy Monitor: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

Mediamarkt (known in our household as Media Meerkat) is a big electronics chain that has branches all over Spain, There is one at Guardacorte, not far from you (just the other side of Gib).

Get a pressure cooker - cooks anything in one third of the time.

I am knitting Aran sweaters using beautiful pure wool and silk mix yarn from New Lanark Mills in Scotland by mail order, lovely colours. Just starting on my third!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We have warm sunshine today, with a pleasant 17C here in the hills and a light northerly breeze.
However another storm is forecast for the weekend,

Hepa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> We have warm sunshine today, with a pleasant 17C here in the hills and a light northerly breeze.
> However another storm is forecast for the weekend,
> 
> Hepa



Actually, after a rainy start, the clouds have parted and its sunny here now. I'm not sure it's gonna last, but for now its lovely!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Actually, after a rainy start, the clouds have parted and its sunny here now. I'm not sure it's gonna last, but for now its lovely!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


THat's what happened here and I was thinking about writing a post extolling the virtues of Sunny Spain - never bad weather for very long.
20 mins later, a hail storm
Good job I never wrote that post!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Thankyou for all your replies. Our bill shows that we used almost double the units compared to this period last year which is b*****s.
> Hepa...I am envious, ditto Alcalaina. How come our utility bills are so high We certainly haven't had radiators etc on for long periods...yet our summer bills are never less than 120 euros a month.
> OK, it's an expensive area (why couldn't my son have bought property in a less expensive area..) but Mayfair it ain't and surely prices don't rise because of location???
> I'm going to ask a bilingual friend to sort it out with Endesa and possibly Aguagest.
> Once again, thanks for the information.


Mry,

Thinking about your problem with the electricity.

The only thing that springs readily to mind is that the thermostat on your water heater might be faulty, and therefore constantly heating the water, or you have a slight hot water leak, which would cause the same problem.

Perhaps have the heater checked out, ours in the apartment only lasted five years, but the one in the house is nine years old, and still going strong,

Hepa


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Mry,
> 
> Thinking about your problem with the electricity.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Hepa. Funnily enough, I've been pondering along those lines....
Our landlord is very nice and helpful..too helpful, he thinks we are a pair of useless, helpless females so feels he has to inspect and check everything when he comes..thankfully that's only twice a year...he thinks he is a DIY expert but he is a bungler who fiddles with things which our gardener/handyman Manolo then has to put right after he's gone home to Austria.
He did fiddle with the thermostat, now I come to think of it, as after he left the water was so hot it nearly scalded us and Manolo had to adjust it..
I'm going to ring Manolo now and tell him what you said.
Thanks again


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You haven't got that pool running constantly as well , have you ? I'd be looking at the electric water heater as well, because as Hepa says if the thermostats gone then it will be heating 24/7 & even if it's only 1 kw ( more likely to be 2 or 3 ) that means it will be using 24 kw per day every day.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> You haven't got that pool running constantly as well , have you ? I'd be looking at the electric water heater as well, because as Hepa says if the thermostats gone then it will be heating 24/7 & even if it's only 1 kw ( more likely to be 2 or 3 ) that means it will be using 24 kw per day every day.


I'm going to print off all these helpful suggestions and show them to our gardener.
If the heater thermostat is faulty - and Adelbert did put a new one in during the period in question, which seems suspicious - wouldn't the water be really really hot?
We bought a paraffin stove yesterday, quite a neat-looking device. As it was the last one they had in the store, a display model, there were no instructions with it...but then a paraffin stove isn't a NASA spacecraft so two reasonably intelligent people should be able to figure out what to do to get it going.
We also bought a large can of paraffin and just couldn't get the damn thing open - it had one of those push and twist caps. After about thirty minutes of cursing we had to ask our neighbour Juan to do it....
Thankyou , all of you, Hepa, gus, Alca...all of you who've taken the time to post helpful advice.
Very much appreciated.
That's what imo makes this site unique.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> Oooh, I think you've given me an idea for an evil plan!!!! If its snowy in the UK, my OH might get stranded here - last year it was the other way round????
> 
> I know I keep banging on about it but these spanish houses arent easy to get warm. So dont leave your winter coats behind. My OH came over today and he says that altho it is warmer here, the rain is so restricting and he is already missing a warm house!!
> 
> ...


Oh dear, Gatwicks closed!! My OH is stuck in Spain!! :tape2: Unfortunately he's not happy about it cos he has a lot of work to do in the UK!


Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> If the heater thermostat is faulty - and Adelbert did put a new one in during the period in question, which seems suspicious - wouldn't the water be really really hot?


It would make it boil and you would have noticed it - not very likely really. A leak of hot water is far more likely or a heater left on in an unused room.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oh dear, Gatwicks closed!! My OH is stuck in Spain!! :tape2: Unfortunately he's not happy about it cos he has a lot of work to do in the UK!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Son Rob flew back to the UK on Sunday, flight delayed five hours from 9pm to 2.00 a.m. He got back home to Surrey in time to see his OH disappear in a taxi to Gatwick, Edinburgh bound. Edinburgh Airport had closed by the time she got to Gatwick so an hour later she was home but he had left for work...
Modern life...
Today they're both stuck indoors..no trains. Fortunately both can work from home.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm going to print off all these helpful suggestions and show them to our gardener.
> If the heater thermostat is faulty - and Adelbert did put a new one in during the period in question, which seems suspicious - wouldn't the water be really really hot?
> We bought a paraffin stove yesterday, quite a neat-looking device. As it was the last one they had in the store, a display model, there were no instructions with it...but then a paraffin stove isn't a NASA spacecraft so two reasonably intelligent people should be able to figure out what to do to get it going.
> We also bought a large can of paraffin and just couldn't get the damn thing open - it had one of those push and twist caps. After about thirty minutes of cursing we had to ask our neighbour Juan to do it....
> ...





We also bought a large can of paraffin and just couldn't get the damn thing open - it had one of those push and twist caps. After about thirty minutes of cursing we had to ask our neighbour Juan to do it.... 
quote so two reasonably intelligent people should be able to figure out what to do to get it going

that tickled me pink lol


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> We also bought a large can of paraffin and just couldn't get the damn thing open - it had one of those push and twist caps. After about thirty minutes of cursing we had to ask our neighbour Juan to do it....
> quote so two reasonably intelligent people should be able to figure out what to do to get it going
> 
> that tickled me pink lol



Well...that was down to brute strength, not IQ...

(Hoping we don't have to ask Juan to get the heater going.....)


----------

